# Any one ever see this vintage poster by audi funny!



## kleinergti1 (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Any one ever see this vintage poster by audi funny! (kleinergti1)*

I haven´t seen that before. Nice looking poster.

Another great one:


----------



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Any one ever see this vintage poster by audi funny! (J44KK0)*

no never seen it but great content


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Any one ever see this vintage poster by audi funny! (J44KK0)*

me and my buddys were eating at a bob evans and he picked up those little broshures from the diff years. It was in the late 70's i think and it had a thing about the VW bus. The slogan was 
THE PORSCHE 911 OF MINI VANS VW BUS


----------

